# Quality/speciality coffee i San Sebastián, Basque country/Spain?



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

I will spend a couple of days in San Sebastián, Spain, and wonder if anyone can recommend quality cafes there. The town is known for it's many Michelin starred restaurants and I hope it has a matching coffee scene. Thanks in advance!


----------

